# [Xsession et login]connexion perdue après quelques secondes

## epsy

salut,

j'utilise entrance(et de ce fait j'utilise /etc/X11/Sessions/Xsession) comme gestionnaire d'affichage...

je me loggue à l'aide d'entrance => enlightenment se lance => je vois son splashscreen =>  puis je vois le bureau...pendant deux secondes  :Confused:  ...puis retour à l'écran de connection(d'entrance)

et un:

```
_______                     _______

|:::::| Enlightenment Error |:::::|

~~~~~~~                     ~~~~~~~

Lost X connection.
```

dans mon .xsession-error

pourtant ça marche parfaitement si je lance Xorg :1 & enlightenment-0.17 -display :1

mon script ~/.xsession (pour le moment très basique):

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "lancement d'e17"

enlightenment-0.17

echo "fin d'e17"

```

----------

## fb99

tu viendrais pas de mettre à jour e17 y'a pas longtemps??

car suite à une maj j'ai eu la même chose remaj le lendemain et maintenant ça remarche.

pour mettre à jour j'utilise ce petit script:

```
#!/bin/sh

for prog in eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence

do

        emerge $prog;

done
```

----------

## epsy

a vrai dire ça fait pas longtemps que je l'ai installé(ma gentoo est neuve)ça avait marché (à peu près) nickel jusqu'a ce que je fis je-ne-sais-quoi  :Confused: 

de plus j'ai pas fini d'installer tout le bazar dont j'ai besoin

je vais essayer ça après que gnome ait fini de se compiler  :Wink: 

----------

## epsy

malheureusement ça n'a rien changé

----------

## epsy

salut,

je crois que je tiens le responsable: login

ce matin quand j'ai allumé ma machine je n'ai meme pas eu d'entrance...alors qu' il était bien mentionné plus haut " * Strarting up entrance"

je me suis dis 'pas grave de toute façon si il marchait maintenant il ne marchera pas après' et j'ai tenté de me logguer

a peine ayant tapé les deux premières lettres de mon pseudo, il m'a coupé et a affiché une nouvelle invite de loggin...

je me suis demandé si cela se reproduisait aussi sur les autres terminaux...et oui

j'ai tenter d'éteindre ma machine ==> je me suis connecté en root le plus vite que j'ai pu et entré halt

et la je ne sais pas ce qu'il lui a pris, mais il a changé vers le runlevel 0(au lieu du 6)

il a dit les mot doux term, puis kill a toutes les applis

puis il a stopé 'local'

puis il m'a dit 'plus rien a faire pour ce runlevel' et il ne s'est plus rien passé  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## epsy

en fait l'invite de login se réaffiche à chaque intervalle que quelques secondes

trouvé pas mal de resultats sur google groups:

http://groups.google.fr/groups?q=login+linux+impossible+secondes&hl=fr&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&as_qdr=all&sa=X&oi=groups&ct=title

je vais tenter ceci: http://groups.google.fr/group/fr.comp.os.linux/browse_thread/thread/a35686805bc98ca7/0e1624fb15e5026d?lnk=st&q=&rnum=1&hl=fr#0e1624fb15e5026d

----------

## epsy

une fois que j'ai arreté entrance, tout est reparti normalement...

je me suis dit, il y a peut-etre une trace de qqch dans les logs:

déja la raison que X ne démarrait pas:

```
Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Starting X server.

Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Failed to generate auth cookie for X Server.

Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Failed to generate auth cookie for X Server.

Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Failed to generate auth cookie for X Server.

Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Failed to generate auth cookie for X Server.

Aug  4 15:27:48 couloirgentoo entranced: Failed to generate auth cookie for X Server.
```

puis une boucle qui coincidait avec les moments ou l'invite se réaffichait:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug  4 15:28:16 couloirgentoo entrance: Cannot initialize requested display ":0". Exiting.
> 
> Aug  4 15:28:16 couloirgentoo entranced: The session has ended normally.
> 
> Aug  4 15:28:16 couloirgentoo syslog-ng[8480]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng
> ...

 

enfin, ce qui est réseau a lâché; en voici la cause

```
Aug  4 15:27:41 couloirgentoo ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Aug  4 15:27:41 couloirgentoo e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Aug  4 15:27:41 couloirgentoo ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Aug  4 15:27:41 couloirgentoo dhcpcd[8895]: MAC address = 00:16:76:44:49:4c

Aug  4 15:27:46 couloirgentoo dhcpcd[8895]: verified 192.168.0.3 address is not in use

Aug  4 15:27:46 couloirgentoo dhcpcd[8895]: your IP address = 192.168.0.3

```

...

```
Aug  4 15:28:02 couloirgentoo dhcpcd[8897]: terminating on signal 1
```

et quant je coupe entrance et que ça repart normalement, il n'est pas le seul a s'arreter:

```
Aug  4 15:29:00 couloirgentoo entranced: Caught exit signal.

Aug  4 15:29:00 couloirgentoo entranced: Display and display manager are shutting down.

Aug  4 15:29:00 couloirgentoo syslog-ng[8480]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 going down
```

je crois que tout est là, on peut maintenant essayer de résoudre ces probleses un a un  :Wink: 

----------

## epsy

up

----------

## geekounet

Ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est que ton X passe par ton interface réseau alors qu'il devrait utiliser le loopback. ifconfig lo est bien up ? Ton /etc/hosts est correct ?

----------

## epsy

salut,

ifconfig lo:

```
# ifconfig lo

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2940 (2.8 Kb)  TX bytes:2940 (2.8 Kb)

```

ifconfig lo n'est pas lancé au démarrage si c'est ça que tu veux dire

/etc/hosts

```

# blahblahblah

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.2     salon

```

qu'appeles-tu un hosts incorrect ??? il y a localhost, c'est suffisant non?

----------

## geekounet

 *epsy wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> ifconfig lo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il tourne donc c'est bon. Le principal, c'est que /etc/init.d/net.lo soit lancé au démarrage.

 *epsy wrote:*   

> /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> 
> # blahblahblah
> ...

 

Rajoute ton hostname sur la ligne du localhost.

----------

## epsy

eh bien ça n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

```
#/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost couloirgentoo

192.168.0.2     bureaubernard

```

et net.lo est lancé(selon rc-update show) en période 'boot'

----------

## epsy

up

----------

## epsy

salut,

a ce qu'il parait entrance aurait des problemes si pas lancé en dernier(mais alors dernier de dernier)

je voudrais essayer ça...

...mais je sais pas comment metre xdm en dernier  :Smile:  si qqn pourrait me dire comment  :Wink: 

----------

## epsy

up

----------

## bouleetbil

Pour modifier le démarrage de xdm, regarde le dernier service qui est démarré pour moi c'est xinted par exemple. Puis éditer /etc/init.d/xdm

voila l'original

```

depend() {

        use xfs hotplug

}

```

il devient

```

depend() {

        after xinted

        use xfs hotplug

}

```

Cela devrait suffir.

----------

